# Husband can't let go!



## Gemstone (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to this and this is the first time I'm reaching out. . .FINALLY.
I've been married for 7 years and things were great. My husband's ex had a kid in high school and back and forth it was his and it wasn't his. I told him do a paternity test, and he tells me, "I don't want to hurt her". While I'm over here 5 months pregnant with our first child. Just this week ago, they are talking again and come to find out over the past few years he has been she has been emailing him. I feel she is more important to him and finding out if that child is his or not. Still he is not doing a paternity test. I don't know what to do?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes a guy doesn't want to know and the fact he is thought to be the dad is more important. Is he in the kids life? If he is then I can see why he does want the test, he is attached.

If he isn't in the kids life there are two issues here, where stay in contact with the ex and not the kid, unless it is strictly about the kid. Two taking the test can't hurt and canprotect him in the future.

draconis


----------

